# Has any guy riden a Madone "WSD" bike??



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a used Madone 6 in size 52cm. All of the used Madone 6 52cm that I've found so far are "WSD" type. I guess 52cm is not a common guy size huh?

Anyway, what if I just buy a 52cm WSD H2 fit and then lower the handlebar? and maybe put on a longer stem if necessary? I'm 5'7 with 29" inseam, and right now I ride an old school '93 steel bike that has a very aggressive setup. While I don't mind a little more upright position, but I don't like to sit up straight ala mountain bike either.

Please reply soon.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> I'm looking for a used Madone 6 in size 52cm. All of the used Madone 6 52cm that I've found so far are "WSD" type. I guess 52cm is not a common guy size huh?
> 
> Anyway, what if I just buy a 52cm WSD H2 fit and then lower the handlebar? and maybe put on a longer stem if necessary? I'm 5'7 with 29" inseam, and right now I ride an old school '93 steel bike that has a very aggressive setup. While I don't mind a little more upright position, but I don't like to sit up straight ala mountain bike either.
> 
> Please reply soon.


Trek sizes in H1, H2, H3 referring to headtube length. The bigger the number the taller the headtube. The best selling Madone at most shops is the H2 fit. 

H1 is a pro fit. 

H3 is shared in both mens and wsd models. The only thing that makes an H3 a "womens" is paint and parts like bar width, saddle, etc 

If you walk in and buy a stock 6.2 wsd or 6.5 wsd you'd get a bike with the H3 fit, if you went 6.7 wsd or 6.9 you'd get a H2 fit--I.e. no H3 WSD/H3 SSL frames are made. 

In the non WSD models you can walk in and buy a 6.2 in H1, H2, or H3 in stock "one-click" models, or through project 1 with numerous paint/parts choices. 

Without seeing you but reading your wants it sounds like you're asking for an H2 fit, more head tube than a pro, but still with great performance. Racers can still be successful on an H2 fit, Chris Horner rides a 56 H2 for instance


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 

But ok I just had a chance to parking lot test a Madone 6 series in H2 fit, and I did not like how high the handlebar was. Granted, it was only a parking lot test and not much tweak was done (only saddle height adjustment). I notice that with these modern carbon bikes,

1) the headtubes are so long compared to my old steel
2) geometry of these modern bikes are so relaxed

I'm so used to sitting tilted downward all the time that these modern bikes so much different. I have tested my friend's Specialzed SL3 Tarmac and it has similar geometry feel to the Madone too. It's funny but when my buddy jumped on my bike, he immediately said "how can you ride this thing" after taking a few pedals! Poor guy was grimacing with a confused look as he hopelessly tried to find a comfortable position on my bike lol

If the WSD Madone are more relaxed than the non-WDS, then I don't think I want WSD. Actually now I'm leaning toward H1 fit, and maybe H2 but I would need to tilt the bar downward. And probably not interested in H3 fit.


----------

